# Lowrance to Garmin Waypoint Conversion



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone converted Lowrance (.usr) waypoints to Garmin (.adm)? I want to convert my waypoints to my new Garmin 740S and figured that someone here has already done it.

Thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

My Lowrance has two options for exporting (usr or gpx). Garmin should accept the GPX format, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

The problem is that the Lowrance died after a few months and they won't support it (end of life they said). So, I upgraded to a Garmin 740S and just want to convert the waypoints to .adm but can't find a utility to do that. It's not a problem reading the .usr data, it's a conversion to .adm problem.

BTW, I fixed the Lowrance with a .02 fuse but since it was full of water I'm not going to use it any longer.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This should do what you need .... Free and works pretty well.

http://www.easygps.com/


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tried that one too. It won't even open the Lowrance .usr files. It only recognizes three different file types and none of them include the .usr or .adm files.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Try to export them to text format (or if you can cut and paste from the opened .usr into text) then import to the format you want..


----------



## muddyduck (May 9, 2006)

*Converter*

I used the below to transfer my stuff.
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Turns out to be a multi-step process and I needed two different programs to do it. Anyway, I'll find out tomorrow if it worked.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

did it work and what did you use to get to the ADM file


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

muddyduck said:


> I used the below to transfer my stuff.
> http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/gpsbabel/


X2


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

I was wondering if this worked?


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

*Breakwater*

Call Derek at Breakwater marine in Kemah. He has software to transfer back and forth. He has done it for me a couple of times, worked great.


----------

